# Steering wheel silver spoke covers removal/install



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there a work around to getting the spoke covers off an back on without pulling the horn/airbag/cover assembly? As like many others mine are bubbling. I ordered the new ones an they will be in today or tomorrow. I really dont want to play around with the wires or have to pull the module but if I absolutely have to I will. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciates an directions to do so would be awesome!

Thanks


----------

